# Anyone have experience with Chaffhaye Alfalfa ?



## lapiloto (Jul 8, 2012)

Wondering if anyone has used/is using this product and what your thoughts are?

http://www.chaffhaye.com/

Thanks for any info!


----------



## bjjohns (Jul 8, 2012)

I've use quite a bit off chafe hay over the years, so much so in fact that I did quite a bit of experimentation to reduce my costs. It's great for critters that can't chew, or you cant get reliable hay.

If cost is an issue, I'd like to suggest you look at a blog on our commercial website and look at making your own. The blog does not sell our stuff, it's just random postings of stuff we have liked our tested. http://www.b4boots.com/w/ . Look for "Shredding Hay and Older Horses", its about 3/4 the way down.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 9, 2012)

I tried it my goats hated it and would not eat it.... And it was really costly here....


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 18, 2012)

lapiloto said:
			
		

> Wondering if anyone has used/is using this product and what your thoughts are?
> 
> http://www.chaffhaye.com/
> 
> Thanks for any info!


I just got a bag to feed my two 6 month old wethers. One ate some and the other nibbled a little off my hand. They are picky eater to begin with so I am going to leave it out and wait. These guy didn't like alfalfa pellets at the beginning but love it now. I think the Chaffhaye could be a good alternative/supplement to alfalfa hay during the snowy time for us. It is about couple bucks less than Alfalfa hay for also. It would be a lot easier to store and I hope they wouldn't waste as much of it too.


----------



## lapiloto (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi- since I asked the question a while back, I have gotten a few bags and the kids seem to like it just fine. At first, they weren't so sure but I started giving it to them in the morning, in lieu of alfalfa. The smell reminds me of sauerkraut  

We've gone through one bag and plan on getting more for the winter- looking at it as supplemental measure too as Catahoula notes. Alfalfa, if you can find it is running about $14 per bale and alfalfa mix about $15!


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 18, 2012)

Good to hear your kids like Chaffhaye. I think mine will eat it too. I left some out last night and it was gone this morning. I feed them more and they ate it. I think they'll get more used to it and I plan on stocking up for winter/Spring when we have the most snow. I will also modify my hay feeder so I can put chaffhaye in.  They hardly touch the hay and if they do, they mostly pull it out and drop it on the ground.  I probably will keep a couple bales of alfalfa hay...chop it up and mix it in with the chaffhaye for more fiber...if they eat it. Amazingly, they are really good with picking out food they like and leave whatever they don't like. 
Overall, I am happy with Chaffhaye...and this is only day two.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 18, 2012)

We are about to give it a try. We had a trial bag & the goats were a little slow to warm up to it, but they are like that with pretty much all "new" foods I introduce to them.


----------

